# Plastisol Quote Difficult?



## oKawa (Apr 26, 2007)

Lost my post...trying again....

Is it difficult to get a quote from the plastisol transfer people?

I sent an email to one of the companies on my list, and asked for a quote, and I sent a link to the particular design I wanted to do.

I have tried plastisol transfers samples before, but I've never ordered plastisol for a job, but I thought I'd give it try. The design was set up for a friend, who requested a personalized design, and I have it at a print on demand site, but obviously it's a bit expensive. He's purchased a few t-shirts before, and later requested more with minor changes. He hasn't purchased any yet [maybe the cost?], so I'm trying to see if I can get him a better deal by doing plastisol transfers.

The second email didn't have a quote, but it did list their minimum, and they said they could help me with a quote. I replied back, with what I wanted and the link showing the art, again. I had asked about putting two smaller images on one sheet and getting a few of those because it's personalized, and I can get several for the back design, and add another design, so I can have some stock because of their minimum of sheets. 

The third email, no quote, they just told me that it would be expensive because of the 5 to 6 colors and ordering only 30 would be expensive, but no quote.

I didn't know what else to say to them after the third email, it still had no quote just said it would be expensive...

What is considered expensive?

I didn't like that experience. 

Without a quote, I can’t figure out if I can get a better deal out side of the print on demand, and I don’t mind having some stock as a result of purchasing a minimum of sheets.

Are they all like that when you ask for a quote or are they just being coy because of competitiveness with other companies? 

Either way, I still didn’t get a quote after three to four emails.


----------



## ZachEllsworth (Dec 2, 2005)

A lot of companies publish their prices online so you can review costs whenever you want - it shouldn't be difficult to do business


----------



## oKawa (Apr 26, 2007)

ZachEllsworth said:


> A lot of companies publish their prices online so you can review costs whenever you want - it shouldn't be difficult to do business



Okay, I'll check their websites. Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Who did you contact? Some companies will not give you a 'quote' unless you send the actual file you want printed. Too often printers get burned by quoting jobs then the customer sends a file that is unprintable. The printer is stuck either eating the cost of fixing the file or having it out with the customer that they can't honor the quote.

I would start with Zach's company linked in his signature, F&M. I use them and recommend them. They have the best combination of price/turnaround I've found. You should also check out the google spreadsheet I have stickied at the top of the forum. I update it frequently.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Many times we print our own plastisol transfers, but more and more these days, we're just ordering them from First Edition so we can keep our press running printing t shirts. We have had nothing but excellent quality, excellent customer service from First Edition. Their pricing is fair, they hold to it, and they've always shipped on time.

First Edition Screenprinting


----------



## oKawa (Apr 26, 2007)

wormil said:


> Who did you contact? Some companies will not give you a 'quote' unless you send the actual file you want printed. Too often printers get burned by quoting jobs then the customer sends a file that is unprintable. The printer is stuck either eating the cost of fixing the file or having it out with the customer that they can't honor the quote.


Yeah! In my first email, I gave a link, but I also said that if they need the original file to make a quote to let me know.... It just took like 3-4 emails, but still no quote or even a reference to prices...

I didn't think of looking for a price list online, but since it would have been custom I just asked for a quote. I understand people burning people with a quote. I was just looking for a range; is it going to be 5.00 a sheet or 20 dollars a sheet, it would give me an idea if I would be able to do it or if it wouldn't be worth doing with a personalize design [pocket].

Anyway, I won't being doing it with this particular design I was looking at because it has a lot of colors, and I was trying to adjust it with like 6 colors to see what it would turn out like, and it wasn't nice.. lol! So, my friend would be better off getting that design through the print on demand.

Is the minimum usually referring to one design?

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

oKawa said:


> I understand people burning people with a quote, but to me a quote is just a quote, and I understand that a quote isn't set in stone it might change a few dollars.
> 
> Is the minimum usually referring to one design?


Minimums and volume discounts usually are per design, not for the cumulative total of an order. Not all companies do it this way, but it is mostly industry standard.

As far as quotes and the like. Here's how we do it based on business management reading, laws, ethics, etc.

You should be able to get lots of "estimates". Estimates can be sent out regardless of whether final art is received or not. This way a customer can tell you it's a 2 color oversize, standard size, water base, plastisol, 1 color, 3 color, sleeve, breast or chest print. We can provide prices based on that. Details are worked out through the estimate process until they are finalized and final art is received. This allows the customer to tailor their design to many print options and their budget.

Once all that stuff is worked out, final art is received, and deposit and order confirmation is received, then the "estimate" is converted to a "quote". By law the provider is bound to the prices on a "quote" more so than in an "estimate", and by the time someone is dropping a deposit, all the details should be confirmed so the pricing is correct and barring changes to the art, the "quote" prices stick.

In our organization the "quote" is then converted to a "work order" which is sent to production with all the job details.

When the job is complete, the "work order" is converted to an "invoice" which is the final billing to the customer...

This may not be standard practice in all print shops, but it is a great practice allowing lots of info to get out to the customer/potential customer and it helps ensure a good paper trail and work flow...


----------



## oKawa (Apr 26, 2007)

Dan K said:


> As far as quotes and the like. Here's how we do it based on business management reading, laws, ethics, etc.
> 
> You should be able to get lots of "estimates". Estimates can be sent out regardless of whether final art is received or not. This way a customer can tell you it's a 2 color oversize, standard size, water base, plastisol, 1 color, 3 color, sleeve, breast or chest print. We can provide prices based on that. Details are worked out through the estimate process until they are finalized and final art is received. This allows the customer to tailor their design to many print options and their budget.
> 
> Once all that stuff is worked out, final art is received, and deposit and order confirmation is received, then the "estimate" is converted to a "quote". By law the provider is bound to the prices on a "quote" more so than in an "estimate", and by the time someone is dropping a deposit, all the details should be confirmed so the pricing is correct and barring changes to the art, the "quote" prices stick.


Dan K, thanks for the detailed information! I suppose I was confused with "quote" and "estimate".  Next time I'll ask for an estimate. Thank you!


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

oKawa said:


> Dan K, thanks for the detailed information! I suppose I was confused with "quote" and "estimate".  Next time I'll ask for an estimate. Thank you!


Not everyone uses these terms and process, but it seems the most congruent with business law, but most importantly for us, it seems to be most ethical and service oriented.

Best of luck! Try First Edition man, their process is similar to ours and they come through every time...


----------

